# Transport coordinators



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

Is there anyone else here who does transport coordination?
I am now the new transport coordinator for the collie rescue. They seen my work posting about Major's transport and really likes what they saw! So now that is what i am doing!

They said that they can help me at anything I need, so I am not too worried.

but I dont know what I am doing, and I am not good with a map! LOL
I hope my hubby is 

Wish me luck!


----------

